

Show HN: Github for Contracts - midas
https://www.comparisign.com/demo#HN

======
mdisraeli
Things like this are potentially crazy-huge[1]. When contracts are flying back
and forth, it is nearly impossible to detect small changes in already-reviewed
sections. Does Comparisign cope with editing format changes? Sadly it is not
uncommon for parties to switch format (normally from word to pdf) to hide the
fact they are making changes.

The big nut to crack to really complete the offering is approvals. Currently
some large companies use things like Exchange meeting invites and the such
with "if you mark as attending, this will count as approving the changes" and
other such tricks. Allowing for each individual change to be approved, then to
require pulling the latest copy directly off the site and printing for final
signing would fix so many problems, and make life a lot easier in big
companies.

And things like this are for more than just contracts - all kinds of business
documents from minutes to employee reviews require approval by multiple
parties

Throw some auditing and standards[2] around it, and you'll have a very
tempting enterprise offering indeed! Long term, look to implement various
forms of SSO, made massively more complex by the need to allow at least two
separate organisations to work together on documents.

[1] I've heard this asked for by a number of people I know, all of which have
said this would have avoided a number of headaches for them!

[2] ISO 27001 at the least. 99.5% uptime would be the minimum, and get someone
with some service management experience involved to do a proto-SLA. And even
though you're not explicitly storing card details, your clients might want
card and bank account details in there, so don't be surprised if PCI-DSS is
asked for at some point

------
shailesh
Looks cool. I downloaded the diff PDF and it rendered correctly in evince on
Fedora 18, without a single warning. I routinely see GVFS warning in terminal
for many PDF documents with evince. I'm impressed.

The idea itself is equally interesting. However, I don't understand the legal
nuances enough to know whether this can really catch up. Best wishes to you!

------
OafTobark
Can you identify whats different between this and say DocuSign, HelloSign,
Simpler, and a few other document sharing/editing comfirmation services that
exist?

------
dw5ight
boom. assuming legal documents is primary use case v1?

